
Show HN: Ping-Pong Game in Terminal - kumaran14
https://github.com/kumaran-14/terminal-pong
======
esoboi
Cool project, I think the README might need some improvement. The 2d level
headings are h5 and then 3d level headings is __bolded __text; it looks kinda
odd. I 'll send a PR :D

